# refused FIS



## an duin (28 Jul 2012)

my wife was refused her renewal of FIS last week,the reason being that she hadnt worked enough hours,38 per fortnight.she rang up and said that she had worked over the required only to be told that the fact she claimed illness benefit for 2 periods of 5 and 6 weeks during her pregnancy.checking her payslips over the 52 week period of FIS she has worked an average of 25.5 hrs per week.how can they claim she hasnt worked enough or is the period of IB going against us,i am on JSA.


----------



## an duin (7 Aug 2012)

anybody able to help/guide us here


----------



## giles (7 Aug 2012)

Sorry I don't know anything about FIS, why don't you go to your local citizens advise, they should be able to help you.


----------



## gipimann (7 Aug 2012)

Was she on maternity leave in the past year?  Would that have reduced her average (would  FIS section have divided her actual hours worked by 52 rather than the number of weeks she actually worked?).  Has she worked more than 19 hrs pw in the 3 months prior to renewal or was some of her illness benefit during that time?

Your wife should ask FIS section for a review of the decision.


----------



## Juliel (7 Aug 2012)

I think its because your claiming JSA


----------



## Juliel (7 Aug 2012)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...es_and_children/family_income_supplement.html  wthis might be of use to you


----------



## an duin (8 Aug 2012)

nothing to do with JSA,over the previous 52 weeks she worked 25.5hrs on average.yes her sickness was within the last 3 months of claim


----------



## gipimann (8 Aug 2012)

You said you checked her payslips for the hours worked.   Did her employer stamp a form as part of the renewal process (I know that they have to stamp a form for the initial application).   Renewal of the payment will be based on what the employer has said - perhaps he/she counted hours incorrectly taking into account sick/maternity leave?


----------



## an duin (9 Aug 2012)

employer has to sign the renewal form,which was done.everything seems in order IMO,sent an appeal to longford and today got a letter from SWAO in dublin to say they had asked longford to look at our claim again. just doesnt seem to be a clear line in relation to many decisions regarding social welfare in ireland,just guidelines.very frustrating when you compare it to the british system,its clear,quick and not half a year waiting on a decision like in ireland


----------

